# Prego girls. How many?



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is Penny Lane. She is due anytime after the 28th of the month. I am leaning towards the 1st of the year. Last year she had twins that were 9 1/2 lbs each.










Here is Valentine. She is due about the 17th of January. These are the only tow does pictures that I took that were any good. I will post more later. If you would like to see them.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so big!!! Babies babies babies!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I forgot to say how many I think they'll have lol. I think Valentine will have trips + , and Penny will probably have atleast twins. Good Luck!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow they are getting big!!!!

Good luck - and yes, I would like to see the others!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I would guess triplets for both! Hope you get lots of does!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Twins for both. 

of course we love to see pictures :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I think trips for both, good luck!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I think Trips for both, too! They are really big.
We also have a Penny Lane . She is a Kiko. My dad names a lot of his does after Beatles songs... he is a major fan .


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

LiddleGoteGurl said:


> I think Trips for both, too! They are really big.
> We also have a Penny Lane . She is a Kiko. My dad names a lot of his does after Beatles songs... he is a major fan .


 Penny Lane had a twin brother that was Ringo.
Well we have never had Trip, so we will have to see.


----------

